# Marc Stein: JJ to ATL for Diaw, 2 1sts...



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2120960

PHX receives:
G/F Boris Diaw
2 Future 1sts
Trade exception ($5m?)

ATL receives:
G/F Joe Johnson

No word yet on details of 1st round picks...

Nash/Barbosa
Jackson/Diaw/Bell
Marion/Dijon
Amare/Padgett/Tischer
Kurt/Burke


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

...wow. If those two 1st are lottery protected. What a ****ty trade for Phoenix.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> ...wow. If those two 1st are lottery protected. What a ****ty trade for Phoenix.


That is what I'm waiting to hear. Like I said in F/A forum, these need to be soon and minimally protected to justify this trade for PHX.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

BULL****!! I hate you, Sarver. You really are a piece of **** owner. Boris Friggin' Diaw basically for J.J.? Mine as well trade J.J. for the Hawks waterboy.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

What a crappy trade. If those picks are protected, it is even worse. Not very happy right now with management.


----------



## godampokeman (Jul 27, 2005)

If you dont like sarver stop watching the suns, stop supporting the suns.. do it. The fact of the matter is Joe Johnson told him he did not want to come back. Joe did not want to play for the suns. Any owner/boss would either release fire or in the case of professional sports trade an employee who dosent want to work for the company. Dont blame Sarver, he did the right thing by trading Joe. 

I live in Atlanta and the local word on the pics are that one will be for next year with no protection, and the other will be lottery protected. 

As for Joe Johnson, he put in 3 1/2 good seasons of work for the suns, played good minutes, and showed his heart coming back to play in the playoffs last year. He will always hold a special place in Suns history for his effort last year, but unfortunatley he has to move on. Hopefully he will perform great for Atlanta and earn those big bucks, which he probably dosent yet deserve.

PS Stop hating on Sarver, Nash Marion and Amare are probably the top trio in the league. Now we can get some depth, which is where champions are built.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The first pick is probably the Boston/Laker pick and the 2nd pick is more than likely protected through 2008 (because it's doubtful the Hawks, would not protect at the top of the lottery a 2007 pick, because that draft is loaded).


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They should have gotten Al Harrington and Diaw.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

godampokeman said:


> If you dont like sarver stop watching the suns, stop supporting the suns.. do it. The fact of the matter is Joe Johnson told him he did not want to come back. Joe did not want to play for the suns. Any owner/boss would either release fire or in the case of professional sports trade an employee who dosent want to work for the company. Dont blame Sarver, he did the right thing by trading Joe.
> 
> I live in Atlanta and the local word on the pics are that one will be for next year with no protection, and the other will be lottery protected.
> 
> ...



Joe did say though that if he was brought back to PHX, he would be all business. Would hold no grudge, not hold out, and play at his best. So it was a bad move. A what do you mean if we don't like Sarver stop watching the Suns? That's some stupid logic. We love the teams for the players, the history, and for most people the location. Not for the ownership. I love America, but don't care for Bush at all. Does that mean I should leave? I didn't vote for him.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Lol at the Hawks, for all we know you guys could have the number 1 pick next year


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

If true its a pretty crappy deal for the Suns...

How you cant atleast get Josh Childress is beyond me... Boris Diaw hasnt done anything at all and he played for Atlanta... Obviously getting the future 1sts instead of players is foreshadowing a Michael Finley return, once he is waived.

Still 2 lottery protected picks and Boris Diaw... The Suns can do better then that.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

godampokeman said:


> If you dont like sarver stop watching the suns, stop supporting the suns.. do it. The fact of the matter is Joe Johnson told him he did not want to come back. Joe did not want to play for the suns. Any owner/boss would either release fire or in the case of professional sports trade an employee who dosent want to work for the company. Dont blame Sarver, he did the right thing by trading Joe.
> 
> I live in Atlanta and the local word on the pics are that one will be for next year with no protection, and the other will be lottery protected.
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

You think we could have gotten anyone else, even harrington... that's really sad if that's it. It doesn't answer any depth questions, doesn't help us at all now, and the picks aren't even of value... If we had gotten childress and harrington, I'd give us at least a shot at winning next year. This is a step back.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Word is both picks are lotto protected


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Update on the ESPN Article http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/stor...d=2120960&num=1

The proposed deal, according to sources, would bring guard Boris Diaw and *two lottery-protected future first-round picks*to Phoenix -- along with a trade exception in the $5 million range -- after Johnson signs a contract under terms established by Atlanta: $70 million over five years with an estimated balloon payment of $20 million up front


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Sarver had every intenst on matching the offer for JOhnson, that is why we have done all these trades. However, Joe Johnson called Sarver up personally and pleaded with him not to match the offer. So now, we are at least getting some compensation for it, and why would we want JJ if he doesn't want to be here? To me yes i am sad to see JJ go, but I think Bell and Jim Jackson will do fine in his absense and if we get finley that would be good too. We cant have 4 max players, it kills your depth and last year that proved to be our biggest weakness. If Amare keeps progressing the way he has and with NAsh still the best PG in the league, we will be just fine next year. And If JJ wants to go be "the man" on the worst team next year and in years to come, so be it.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

If Phoenix could have worked this out earlier with JJ and the Hawks, they could have talked to the Blazers about using the TE in an S&T for SAR like the Nets did.

Adding SAR to the front court and KT off the bench would have given the Suns a lot more interior firepower.

Perhaps if they want another shooter, they could try an S&T with the Sonics for Radmanovic


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Im sure the Suns have something up their sleeve with that 5 mil trade exception. Sign Finley and workout a trade or sign and trade to add depth.

I still do not understand why the Suns would accept Boris Diaw with all the young talent Atlanta has on their roster.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Basically. This should of been Al Harrington, and Josh Childress, or go screw yourself Atlanta.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

so i think its time i created the "FIRE SARVER" club...anyone ready to join?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

You can't fire him, he owns the team. But if you start a "Please somebody buy the Suns from him who isn't a idiot" club, sign me up!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

At least it's better than just letting JJ walk for nothing.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

BaronMcGrady said:


> You can't fire him, he owns the team. But if you start a "Please somebody buy the Suns from him who isn't a idiot" club, sign me up!


 sigh...that will have to work...damn. or maybe the "Robert G. Sarver just ruined my offseason" club


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm so pissed right now. At least make a deal that doesn't rip us off like this one. Even though he did say not to match he said he would come back. I dont see the big problem in that. There would be no chemistry problems. It does say we're just in dicussions. I hope something happens..it has to. This is ****ed up.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

From a Nets Fan: I know how you guys are feeling right now; betrayed, angry and horny lol jk. Seriously though, last year when we traded K-Mart for picks we thought thats it, its over, but we got back Vince and now Shareef. Im not saying it will go exactly like it, but at least you guys get something out of it. Take it from a nets fan that trade exeption will come in handy come trading deadline and those two picks will get you something. Hope everything works out.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> At least it's better than just letting JJ walk for nothing.


Thats about the only positive thing you can draw up from this situation. Sucks 4 u Suns fans ...Ah well :biggrin:.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Why do u people keep saying at least u got sumthing for him....Hes a ****ing RESTRICTED free agent meaning if we match, hes our property..... The Hawks are lucky that Sarver is stupid enough to not have picked up Harrington And Childress, not the Suns are lucky for getting compensation....Think people, think!!!!!


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

That 5 Million trade exemption was included, because Suns wanted it. And this suggest that the suns already prepared for this occasion.

Im still a bit pissed off too, the team is getting blown up after 1 season of failed attempt at a championship. Atleast win 1 before blowing it up.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Is this deal done? Was it reported that it was a finished deal? Was it reported that it was -likely- to happen? Was it reported that the offer was given to the Suns and they have yet to decide what to do with it? 

A lot of Suns fans have been in panic mode from day one. Every report that came out, whether it was real or not, led to you jumping down Sarver's throat and spitting a bunch of hate at him. One source in complete BS says Sarver won't match the offer. Rather than people blow it off as a BS source, it's "OMG I HATE U SARVER I HOPE U DIE AND THEN DIE U DONT BRAKE UP THIS TEAM..." This whole offseason...I have never heard more whining and *****ing from Suns fans anywhere. Of course you have the right to be angry, but so many have just hated from day one.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Is this deal done? Was it reported that it was a finished deal? Was it reported that it was -likely- to happen? Was it reported that the offer was given to the Suns and they have yet to decide what to do with it?
> 
> A lot of Suns fans have been in panic mode from day one. Every report that came out, whether it was real or not, led to you jumping down Sarver's throat and spitting a bunch of hate at him. One source in complete BS says Sarver won't match the offer. Rather than people blow it off as a BS source, it's "OMG I HATE U SARVER I HOPE U DIE AND THEN DIE U DONT BRAKE UP THIS TEAM..." This whole offseason...I have never heard more whining and *****ing from Suns fans anywhere. Of course you have the right to be angry, but so many have just hated from day one.


It said serious discussions so. A lot of ppl are assuming, and you're right in the last paragraph. 

Maybe JJ says "NO i do want to come back, it was all a bluff. Please dont trade me to atlanta!! I wanted more money!" :biggrin: 

yeah and then i woke up.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

The best defenders on the Suns are JJ and Marion. Amare, Nash, and X player are decent. By trading JJ we not only lose a flexible 18pt per game player, we lose our backup PG, second best defender, and our best one on one player.

What is amazing to me is JJ was a 22-28 point scorer last year and the team sucked. He was the main man on a losing team.

This year he nets about 18 per game and the team does great.

Do you mean to tell me that JJ wants to go to Atlanta so he can be the man on a losing team again?

I guess money and fame mean more then team to JJ.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> It said serious discussions so. A lot of ppl are assuming, and you're right in the last paragraph.
> 
> Maybe JJ says "NO i do want to come back, it was all a bluff. Please dont trade me to atlanta!! I wanted more money!" :biggrin:
> 
> yeah and then i woke up.


Hopefully there will be a definite answer by Tuesday....hopefully.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tiz said:


> Hopefully there will be a definite answer by Tuesday....hopefully.



lets :gopray:


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

god damn what a bad day iv had........hmmm we have just lost our complete 3 point edge.....where we would be down by a few and JJ and Q would knock down a few 3's.......grrrrrr........finley oh god we now must have finley......i hope this all works out sumhow


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

They should have gotten Stoudamire. he would be a nice player off the bench


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> At least it's better than just letting JJ walk for nothing.


naaaah
All Diaw can do is to take a roster place (can be used on a much better player), and money. His worth on the court is almost nothing. 

And the two protected picks will probably stay in Atlanta (atlist one of them).

Better to let JJ go or to find a normal trade.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

You just cant assume Diaw will automatically be useless. The Suns always wanted him for what he CAN do and potential to be.

Any player given the chance is useful, thats if you give them a chance. Im pretty sure Diaw isnt a scrub, Ive heard good things and bad things, but it seems the bad things are primarily mentality issues. He's young and been on the league for 2 years sitting on the bench. I think he has the potential to be a servicable player.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

I'm sure my second fav team phoenix will do just as good w/o joe :angel:


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

i guess the trade could have been worst.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

The only thing I can say that I would have liked to see different was for Delk to included. This would have given us at least a backup for Nash, which is probably what we need most.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Tiz said:


> The only thing I can say that I would have liked to see different was for Delk to included. This would have given us at least a backup for Nash, which is probably what we need most.


Delk is not great at running an offense, he's just a streaky scorer. I'm actually more happy the Suns will have that extra million to spend on a better player.

Suns, listen. Please. Do. Not. Get. Antoine. Walker. That's about the only thing that would make me turn on Suns brass...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

When I saw this I thought I was drunk...ehhhh damn. Slept it off and its a new day but boy this hurts to lose Q first, then JJ. dang


----------



## Alchal (Aug 1, 2005)

This sucks for Phoenix, but a great pickup for Atlanta.


----------

